# New GI Owner Here



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
went out last week and got my first 1911 
it was a toss-up between the GI and the RIA 45 but for only 100 more the Springfield was my choice.
its my first 45 but not my first gun (That was a Star 9mm) ya not the best but I learned to shoot with it. every body has to start with something right?  
well here are some very poor quality pics, but its not like you haven't seen it before right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Poor quality photos? You haven't seen mine yet.

You made a good choice. That's a fine 1911A1 you've got there.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

I took it to the range a couple days ago and ran 200 rounds of Winchester 230 grain FMJ's through it.
not a single problem! everything worked as it should with no problems at all.. she was good and warm when I left 
I'm very impressed with this GI so far. I'll have to get used to this 45 as its much more powerful than my old 9mm and my groupings should improve with practice. 
(these were at 30 feet and my first time firing a 45)










I had two more targets but my birds got to them first (I have 6 Parrots)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not bad.

I've owned the milspec in the past, but never a GI. I've been tempted a few times, but always backed off because of the sights. What do U think of the GI Sights?


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

it takes longer to line them up, and they seem to blend together without a sharp definition of the front sight.. my old 9mm had a 3 dot sight and was easier to line up. I might try a dab of white nail polish on them to see if it helps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U could always put some trijicon sights on it - I did that w/ the mil spec I had in the 1990s...

How do U like the finish? I've never had a parkerized gun before..


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

me either, but it seems very durable and cleans up nicely


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice work....*

~ Hey those are good pix AND very nice pistol. I think ya made a wise choice over the RIA... :smt023
but then again I'm partial to Springfield... :smt003


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

stopped by wal-mart on my way home from work today and picked up 4 boxes of "Blazer Brass" 230g FMJ for 9.95\box.
seems like good ammo, if it is I might pick up some more. 
and I got 2 extra Mags (generic colt) and a stainless steel barrel bushing off eBay (just like the look of it) one day when I'm bored I'll fit it to the barrel. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice gun. I too am partial to Springfield. I think you'll be much better off with the Springy rather than the RIA. Lot of difference in quality there. Good choice.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I think you made a good call on the Springfield......the RIA GUNS are hit and miss on quality.

Seems like it shoots good too!!!

Congrats


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

A parkerized finish is pretty porous and to get the full protection you need to oil it. The first few oilings it will take an amazing amount. Keeping it oiled will do a couple of things for you... enhance the rust prevention properties, slow the wear and with time it gives it a nice patina. With park i use a lighter oil for better penetration... something like the Hoppe's # 9 gun oil with weathertech. That is my 2 cents ... ymmv


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JHG said:


> A parkerized finish is pretty porous and to get the full protection you need to oil it. The first few oilings it will take an amazing amount. Keeping it oiled will do a couple of things for you... enhance the rust prevention properties, slow the wear and with time it gives it a nice patina. With park i use a lighter oil for better penetration... something like the Hoppe's # 9 gun oil with weathertech. That is my 2 cents ... ymmv


Thanks for the info.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Kruz said:


> I got 2 extra Mags (generic colt) and a stainless steel barrel bushing off eBay (just like the look of it) one day when I'm bored I'll fit it to the barrel. :mrgreen:


It is starting already. It will only snowball from there :mrgreen:

I have really liked by GI. The finish has been excellent! I have had it for a little over 3 years and have never had a problem with it. There is even a small part on the tail that was ground off for a new grip safety and has not been refinished yet. To date it has not rusted or shown any signs of doing so. Have fun with it and shoot often!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How does the parkerized finish hold up over time? Do U holster it or is it just a range gun?


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> How does the parkerized finish hold up over time? Do U holster it or is it just a range gun?


I use mine for both. I do swap up between a perk'ed and a stainless in a Sparks/Alessi "Watch Six". So far I am not showing wear ( 6mos). I have carried other park's in the past with good luck with wear over time. It will wear but not as fast as blue in my opinion. But, as I stated, I keep the finish oiled ... I oil until it will not soak any more up and then wipe off any excess with a soft cloth. New, it takes quite a bit but slows down after a few good oilings..


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> It is starting already. It will only snowball from there :mrgreen:


I'm like that with EVERTHING I do, some people can get something and never tinker with it. Not me!
I have to open the hood and touch, probe, pinch, pull, polish, clean. I have to find out everything I can about it with books magazines and now (thank god) the Internet.:smt1099 
it the wealth of information from people like you, that kept me from getting a Hi-Point when I first started looking for a 45.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> How does the parkerized finish hold up over time? Do U holster it or is it just a range gun?


Mine has held up well over the past 3 years as I said. I have the gun in holster all the time. Finish stands up well


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Kruz said:


> I'm like that with EVERTHING I do, some people can get something and never tinker with it. Not me!
> I have to open the hood and touch, probe, pinch, pull, polish, clean. I have to find out everything I can about it with books magazines and now (thank god) the Internet.:smt1099
> it the wealth of information from people like you, that kept me from getting a Hi-Point when I first started looking for a 45.


I am like you. lol The only gun I have that I have not modded in some way is my Mosin.

Oh and I am glad somone told you about the Hi-point! :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Kruz you made a good choice between the two you listed. I got a son in law who's got one of them short GI's, and that thing is a blast to shoot. Don't worry about your shooting just keep shooting. Your doing a fine job.


----------

